# Refining Rolled gold



## Anonymous (May 3, 2009)

Hi,

I have been given a large bag of old watch straps, the bulk of them are rolled gold, any plated ones have been put through my cell and are now black bits floating in SFA.

However, I am not sure which is the best method for the rolled gold and the odd Krat material that is left in the bag.

Can anyone suggest the best course of action.

Cheers


----------



## lazersteve (May 3, 2009)

I pluck the tops off of mine and process them in 35% nitric acid. It's a lot of work, but the gold yields are better than most escrap.

I sell a DVD which details the process available at :

http://www.goldrecovery.us

You can also read about it on the forum.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2009)

I've never tried this, but I've heard (from several different sources) that hot 10%, by volume, sulfuric acid will separate the gold away from the stainless steel on the watch bands.


----------



## lazersteve (May 3, 2009)

GSP,

I'm working on a 30# batch now and will give your suggestion try.


Does the acid eat up the band or just separate the gold layer from the tops?

Thank you!

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2009)

I don't really know. I assume it somehow undermines the gold and it separates.


----------



## Anonymous (May 4, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks guys thanks for the feed back, I will look at trying to part the gold from the Stainless band and let you know how I get on.

would the 35% nitric acid bath be the normal method of desolving karet gold mainly 9kt. I have some old rings and chains that need to pay me back.

Steve, will check out you DVD does it come in region 2 format? 

Once again thanks for your help.


----------



## lazersteve (May 4, 2009)

Cheap,

I did not set a region for the DVDs. I've sent several overseas and never had any complaints about the region settings.

Steve


----------



## Buzz (May 5, 2009)

Cheap,

I've got most of Steves DVD's and they work fine in the UK.

Buzz


----------

